# ARMALITE 15SPR1LB



## pw0314 (Jan 8, 2011)

Newbie here. Was hoping to simplify things a little and get a complete rifle for my first. I've search armalite 15SPR1LB for reviews with no luck. Will anyone chime? Armalite seems to be respectable for the money. but does anyone have anyfeedback on this specific rifle?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

A complete rifle as opposed to building one? What are the intended purposes for this rifle?


----------



## pw0314 (Jan 8, 2011)

main purpose: range fire, target shooting.
just want a good quality rifle that may grow with me and be versatile. The armalite seems well rounded and fairly respectable.
Eventually as i become more comfortable i'm sure a custom build would be added. for now just a well made complete rifle.
so the question is for this specific armalite model. any feedback?


----------

